# OK, so how do you feel about your fat...?



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Serious discussion. Seriously.

I can see a range of feelings:

1. Hate it. It's evil, should be banned, and I'm not having it on me.
2. Don't like it, but what am I gonna do? (sigh)
3. Not too thrilled, but I'm used to it.
4. Eh. Fat. So what?
5. It's all right. There's some entertainment value in my fat.
6. Dude. I have fat and it's fun to mess with! Watch me do tricks with it!
7. I don't have enough fat. I have fun with the fat I have, and I'm in the process of acquiring more. I can't wait until I have more fat! I want fat for Christmas AND my birthday!

... or points in between.

I rate myself at #5, even though I don't have much fat at all. What I do have, I don't just tolerate: I found the lighter side of my heaviness. If it goes away, oh well, it's not like I'm TRYING to get rid of it. It'll come and go as it pleases and I just enjoy who I am.

And you?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 17, 2006)

> OK, so how do you feel about your fat...?


From left to right, usually.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not quite any of those. 

I don't hate my fat at all, I like that it's ME. I can't imagine being any other way, and I don't mean somewhat smaller/bigger, I just mean not being a fat girl. I've been fat all of my life, and I hated it for the most part. I never hated me really, but I hated the body I was cursed with, I hated that I couldn't be seen behind it, I hated that I was dismissed so often because of it. 

Now I like me, and I like who I am because of my fat. If it weren't for my fat, I wouldn't be who I am today. I sort of see it as a cross to carry, and a distinction to flaunt. It makes me strong, and funny, and introspective, but it also makes me unique, and a presence in a room, and an impact on those who don't know me. I'm hard to forget! I dig that. 

So while I don't have particular feelings about the "fat", I have strong feelings about where my fat has indirectly directed my life. I like who I am, I like how I think, I like that I'm ok with me. I don't know a lot of people in this world who can say that, and I'm damn proud to be one of them. (Obviously there are things we'd change about ourselves, be it personality or physical things that bug us, but I'm talking in a general sense.)


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

So is it something you'd keep if you could have it removed via a magic wish without any sort of Twilight Zone-type twist? (Assuming the wish couldn't go for anything else... one of those, "you're stuck with this dumb situation because I'm wanting to see you pick one way or the other" set-ups...)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> So is it something you'd keep if you could have it removed via a magic wish without any sort of Twilight Zone-type twist? (Assuming the wish couldn't go for anything else... one of those, "you're stuck with this dumb situation because I'm wanting to see you pick one way or the other" set-ups...)



Oh yeah, definately. I mean, it would be great if the choice would include assured health in either direction just so all things could really be equal... but ya know, life's not like that. 

My choice to remain fat has more to do with who I am than loving "the fat". I just would be afraid to lose part of who I am in the process, maybe lose sight of the things I worked really hard to learn. 

Now, if there were a magic wish for a certain amount smaller, I might consider it... lol (I would really enjoy the added clothing and travel ease benefits, I can't lie.)


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> From left to right, usually.


Dammit, she stole my line.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, AnnMarie. I suppose your favorite pictures of yourself are ones where your thoughts and emotions are more evident in the photo than your size.


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

There are 100 things I would change before I would change my fat. But, yeah, at 101, I would wish to be smaller.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Thanks for sharing, AnnMarie. I suppose your favorite pictures of yourself are ones where your thoughts and emotions are more evident in the photo than your size.



Oh no way! lol, My favorite pictures are where I look like a pipin' hot fox, baby! BUT, I do like when it's a look or pose or attitude that is typically me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ...look like a pipin' hot fox...



I'll say!! :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll say!! :wubu:




LOL, thanks Fuzzy.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jan 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Serious discussion. Seriously.
> 
> I can see a range of feelings:
> 
> ...



I say high 3, slight 4, and medium 5.


----------



## Janet (Jan 18, 2006)

If you'd asked me this 20 years ago, I would have snatched that magic wand out of your hand and eaten it because I was starving myself trying to get into these really cool size 14 floral-print jeans with a yellow satin halter top (with poufy pirate sleeves and a banana collar)! Ate apples and cheese in tiny cubes with toothpicks for those jeans. Wore them about twice and then couldn't get the zipper up, even with a coat hanger!  

I think I've been progressively moving through numbers 1-6, since then.

I'm up to #6 now, with the encouragement of a supportive FA partner--and loving every minute of it. (The saggy tummy that I used to loathe has revealed itself to be a very sensitive to touch--sensations like that are grade A number one incentives to love being fat, I tell ya!)

I'd easily be a 7, if I could direct the fat to the areas where I need it--and still be healthy.

The longer I hang out here, the more and more positive associations I make to being fat. It's taken a long time to finally be round and proud. I'm still not flaunting it in every waking moment, but I'm getting there!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 18, 2006)

4 mostly, but sometimes 2.


----------



## leighcy (Jan 18, 2006)

A little bit of 2, 3 and 4. It just depends on the day. Right now? Probably 2.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Jan 18, 2006)

i'd say i range between 1 and 4.... mostly i and between 3-4 but on bad days it can be 1...

today?most definitely a 4....


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2006)

I LOVE fat on others, especially when the others are of the female persuasion, but on me, I'd say mostly 3.

I'm not very big at all tho, just sometimes have a belly depending how much exercise I'm getting.


----------



## Coop (Jan 18, 2006)

4-5 for me.


----------



## Emma (Jan 18, 2006)

My fat turns me on, other ssbbw's fat turns me on. I love fat, I love rolls, I love bellies, I'm not gay, but it doesn't mean I wouldn't take a pill and be 120lbs in a second though lol


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 18, 2006)

I find it inconvinent when I have to tie a shoe or wiggle down a narrow aisle. I also wish people were accepting of differences but I don't think that's happening anytime soon. I also wish it didn't come with a litany of side effects! I do accept myself as but I vacillate depending on what type of mood I wake up in.

I have a very supportative partner whom I thought would cure all my body issues. This was a big mistake and I shouldn't have placed all my chips on him. 

I'm a mixed bag of one through four.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

So for most of the respondents so far, when someone walks up and says, "hubba hubba you look hot being that fat and all", it's a minor to huge shock to the internal assessment of one's fat. 

While one could understand academically that there is an attraction to someone else's fat, or even your own, what would it take to actually experience that attraction internally?


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

FL...I kinda glide through, not even thinking about it, until something happens to slap a reality check. I just think of me as Jane and whatever that entails. I really like myself, and if being fat is part of that, so be it.

I spent years on the diet roller coaster (at other people's urging), was first put on true amphetamines at age 14 (my God, I loved them), was on a liquid protein diet at one time (thank you for my thin hair), and always put it back on. It's just part of me. 

I appreciate men who appreciate me, but I don't NEED them to in order to feel good about myself. 

I currently share affection with a guy who tells me he likes "Strong Women." The size isn't really a thing either way for him, he just is not crazy about dependency, likes women to speak their minds without games, and is raising his daughter to be strong. I think that's nice, and it's not something I've run into very often.

Can I get an Amen for the men who are strong enough to let women be strong?


----------



## dragorat (Jan 18, 2006)

As I like to say..."The body is but the package that holds the true gift of the soul....Some of us just have bigger packages!"I love me for me.I'm fat & it's fine with me.Those that don't like it too DAMN bad.I've been thinner...I''ve been fatter...either way I'm still me.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2006)

At somewhere between 450-500, and having lost a large part of mobility and functionality, I'd have to rate the first 300 or so I'd rate at a 5....the rest I'd give a 2. 

Except as a toddler I've been big all my life...it's who I am, and that's cool. If the health and mobility issues could be removed, without removing the fat, I'd say "Where do I sign up?"


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Serious discussion. Seriously.
> 
> I can see a range of feelings:
> 
> ...




my fat feels like makin' love


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

(watches Dan ex do the ED LOVER DANCE)


----------



## Pink (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmm for a hoot I would say 5 but really none of the above. I am often admiring other people who have plump bodies so it would be kind of silly if I disliked about myself what is attractive to me on others. I have had a pretty wide range of weight in my adult years. From 160 to 280 pounds. I can honestly say I like how I feel more in the 230 to 250 range but if I'm 10 or 20 over that really who cares.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

Indeed. What's 10-20 pounds between friends?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 18, 2006)

I feel very much like AnnMarie. I like me and all that comes with me. I've been fat most my life and it has had an impact on who I am today...and I like who I've become!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 18, 2006)

BigCutieCindy said:


> I've been fat most my life and it has had an impact on who I am today...and I like who I've become!




We like it, too...and in many, many ways, believe me!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 19, 2006)

I have to say i really like it a lot..There was a time i was very insecure with my body, but it was because of how others felt about it. Not how *I* felt. I was very fortunate in that my dad always told me that it was their problem and not mine..so i never really developed any kind of complex about it. I was just normally insecure 

I can't say that i consciously got fat..but sometimes i do wonder if i did it on purpose subconsciously when i was younger. I was naturally inclined to be big anyway, but probably not this big. My mother hovers around 250lbs which is where i was my senior year in high school. But anyway....When i found the bbw community on here it was like i'd found home. I embraced it as much as i could. I've heard stories about how women were horrified at first or what have you...not me!! I was doing a chair dance here at my puter. Sure, there were a couple things i didn't get at first...the belly fascination confused me...but i've since come to understand that one  

Then...my first FA...wow :shocked: there's just no looking back from that. When a man touches those parts of you (that you were once told were so ugly) and it feels so good...all i can say is dayum  This is where i developed an appreciation for my belly hehe

Some women talk about how they'd never want to be over this or that size...well i wouldn't want to ever be under 300lbs at the smallest. 

For all this i gotta give a great big thank you to dimensions. Had it not been for dimensions i'd probably still be a confused fat girl feeling insecure thinking there wasn't really anything wrong with me but unsure why everyone else thought so. Glad to know that not everyone thinks so  




fatlane said:


> Serious discussion. Seriously.
> 
> I can see a range of feelings:
> 
> ...


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree with AnnMarie and BigCutieCindy that my fat has probably made me a better person. It helped me realize what is and is not truly important in life, so I can move ahead and seize the day. Life might be more convenient if I were thinner, but it could hardly be more interesting or enjoyable.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 19, 2006)

largenlovely said:


> For all this i gotta give a great big thank you to dimensions. Had it not been for dimensions i'd probably still be a confused fat girl feeling insecure thinking there wasn't really anything wrong with me but unsure why everyone else thought so.



And us guys owe a big thanks to YOU...it's divas like you who inspire other fat girls to come out of their shells, and that makes the world a better place for me!!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> my fat feels like makin' love



Baby....when I think about you, I think about looooove.....


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess I'd go with AM, Cindy and Sue....

It has made me who I am.

There are days when hate that I don't FIT into things - Booths, Jeans, Rides, etc.

but my fatness has made Deidra who Deidra is and I generally Like me.

XOXOXOX

Deeds


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> There are days when hate that I don't FIT into things - Booths, Jeans, Rides, etc.
> 
> 
> Deeds




yeah, but those things make TSMonkey love, love, love you.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 19, 2006)

I used to feel that way about not fitting into things but from hanging out with a few of the fat girls on here, especially Heather...she's got an awesome take on this..or at least it seemed to me this was how she viewed it. If i don't fit in something ..then THEY need to accomodate ME..that's gotta be the best fat attitude ever. It's like you get special treatment or something. Rhonda seems to be that way too..and the more i hang around that attitude the more i notice i pick it up and i looove it. 

Of course, there are things this attitude won't apply to..they're not gonna make an extra large ride at the amusement park to fit ya lol...but i do like that attitude and i've noticed the more i'm around it..the more i feel that way too.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 19, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> It has made me who I am.
> 
> Deeds



Here's another who would agree with you. It's presented some challenges that other people will never understand, and I think has helped me become a caring individual.

That said, though....I wouldn't mind being somewhat less fat than I am. It would help with mobility, fitting into chairs, clothes shopping, stuff like that.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 19, 2006)

here's a big ole :kiss2: for you bruceman 




UncannyBruceman said:


> And us guys owe a big thanks to YOU...it's divas like you who inspire other fat girls to come out of their shells, and that makes the world a better place for me!!


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 19, 2006)

largenlovely said:


> Of course, there are things this attitude won't apply to..they're not gonna make an extra large ride at the amusement park to fit ya lol...but i do like that attitude and i've noticed the more i'm around it..the more i feel that way too.



I guess this is one of those things that's easy for me to say since I'm thin, but that sounds just about right to me... If you have that kind of attitude you're not gonna dwell on the limitations. Yeah, theme parks are great... but so are endless things you can do even if you're massive. I think (within reason) fat's only gonna get in the way if you let it.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 19, 2006)

Well hmm thats a hard one.... I love my fat but I have some people that don't care too much about my weight gain... My parents are nagging me about loosing weight and telling me how i use to look and I'm in a size 12/14 and I don't really like being that size because it bothes me. Yes I want a man that loves me for me but I want him to love me willingly not because he feels that he has an obligation to love me because i"m pidiful or something of that sort! I'm not pidiful but I would like to find Mr. Right soon because I like this guy in College ya'll heard about him in my last post but I'm moving and I don't think I'm going to see him again, thats how shit does you I mean I find a guy that likes me and I have to move to some city that i don't have any friends but I do have cousins down there and I could hang out and get close to my cousins again because when I was growing up we didn't really spend much time together. But if I do move down where they are i hope I get to be best friends with them. All my Family is up here and I don't want to leave my Church Home! I have not even been there 2 years yet and now we're making this drastic move to a Ghost Land! 

Well thats me


----------



## pickleman357 (Jan 19, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Serious discussion. Seriously.
> 
> I can see a range of feelings:
> 
> ...



Well, I can't decide. Some days I'm a 1, but over x-mas I was a 7. Most days I'm actually a 6.
I'm not sure what to do with myself.......


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't really fit any of those descriptions. I think fat bodies are hot, including my own. I love fat men and even though I'm straight, fat women are even more sexy to me than fat men. They tend to have softer fat and have it everywhere, and since I'm very much female, those feelings apply to myself as well. So yeah, I really like my fat. I don't want to gain because I don't enjoy the way my health declines at higher weights. I have to fight my hard wired urges to be a feedee at all times.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jan 20, 2006)

Jeannie said:


> So yeah, I really like my fat. I don't want to gain because I don't enjoy the way my health declines at higher weights. I have to fight my hard wired urges to be a feedee at all times.



I know exactly what you mean. Just this morning I had to force myself not to buy those king size reise cups. They're so good, so much peanut butter! MMM :eat2: 

Part of me would love to be so fat that I wouldn't be able to reach the table in front of me. Another part of me wants to get in shape so I can help my fat g/f with everything and hug her properly! Cause if we're both big, I wand to be able to reach her without getting a crane!   

I'm torn!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 20, 2006)

Somedays it a 4.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 20, 2006)

I love your posts Large and Lovely... you and Heather have the best pro-fat female attitude that FAs like me dream of.. in a world (may I add pathological world at that) that tells fat women at every turn that they are unacceptable (and that FAs are freaks) it is so nice to hear from a fat woman with your views. I especially like that you addressed FAs in a positive and sensual light, which frankly I am finding less and less of even in these parts...


So lets turn this question around... how many FAs would change their hard wired preference for fat women for something more socially acceptable?


Would I change my desire for fat women if there was a magic wish? It would make life A LOT easier... my answer would have to be .. Never


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 21, 2006)

I deliberately avoided this question because mostly 95% of the time I love who I am, love being fat, and even feel empowered by it. I tried to wait for that 5% day where I feel crummy and I get so sick of myself. 

This is one such day. Now that I've examined my brain, I know that what I really dislike about being fat is I sometimes feel like I just can't get comfortable. It's like trying to get comfortable in a bed and arranging the pillows and fluffing things but you just can't get it right. It's not so much I think my fat as a whole is bad but it's the shape of it. Sometimes I wish the proportions and distribution were a bit different. It's on a day like today when I just hate my shape and wish I had someone elses. I look at the ladies here and think everybody looks cute but me. It's a bad psychological place.  

I guess this is just one of those days. Thank G-d I don't have to go anywhere and I've got Aretha here to sing me the blues.


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 21, 2006)

Russ2d said:


> So lets turn this question around... how many FAs would change their hard wired preference for fat women for something more socially acceptable?



I am a white, suburbanite, middle-class straight male, and if you ask me I'm still very much a deviant. Not only do I not mind being different from the masses, I prefer it. And I'm not just talking about fat admiration.

I think my fat admiration has sort of shaped me through the years in ways seemingly unrelated and that I'm a better person for it. I think it's made me less shallow and more appreciative of who a person is. And I think that by being an outcast (well, not really, since I keep it on the down-low), it's made it easier for me to tread away from the beaten path in other ways too.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> This is one such day. Now that I've examined my brain, I know that what I really dislike about being fat is I sometimes feel like I just can't get comfortable. It's like trying to get comfortable in a bed and arranging the pillows and fluffing things but you just can't get it right. It's not so much I think my fat as a whole is bad but it's the shape of it. Sometimes I wish the proportions and distribution were a bit different. It's on a day like today when I just hate my shape and wish I had someone elses. I look at the ladies here and think everybody looks cute but me. It's a bad psychological place.


 

Lilly, 

I know that uncomfortable feeling. It happens all too often. When I saw your pictures I thought, hmmm why can't I be shaped more like that. and you are cute. I guess it is a very deep pattern of comparing ourselves to others. Sending warm and supportive thoughts your way.


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2006)

My fat is part of who I am. It has helped shaped my character and it has shaped my life in many respects thanks to the world around us that either loves or hates it. It's like a warm blanket around me that I embrace and treat as an important part of who I am because of its role in shaping attitude and character. Yes, I've been through the ringer and been teased and treated poorly because I look different. Because of my fat, I've learned that important lesson that in the end, my soul matters most, and a soul mate is out there who will look at the entire portrait of my life and deem it beautiful.

I am admirer of the fat form, both male and female. Like Jeannie, a beautifully rounded women is a wonder to me (including my own), and radiates an aura of sexuality, confidence and vitality. I also prefer men that are softly curved (not ball bellies) for the same reason. I am not trying to gain, I am who I am.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 22, 2006)

I just recently began to accept myself, fat and all. So now I'm basically a 4 I guess, maybe a 5 on a really good day. I love me and someone else loves all of me too.


----------



## toffeechick64 (Jan 23, 2006)

im definatley a 4 ive always been fat my skinny days i was like 175-180 lbs its just me non BBP(big beautiful people) are amazed that im not all like 
"im fat and my life is over and i wanna die if im not skinny"! lmao!!!!


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 23, 2006)

toffeechick64 said:


> im definatley a 4 ive always been fat my skinny days i was like 175-180 lbs its just me non BBP(big beautiful people) are amazed that im not all like
> "im fat and my life is over and i wanna die if im not skinny"! lmao!!!!


I know, what is it with those people, they think if they gain an ounce it's the end of the world. They don't seem to understand that just because someone is big doesn't mean they have no life!! We don't need to be skinny, we're people too!!!


----------



## AtlasD (Jan 23, 2006)

_So lets turn this question around... how many FAs would change their hard wired preference for fat women for something more socially acceptable?_

Good Lord, whatever for? The way I see it us FA's should feel sorry for the rest of society don't even realize what they are missing!!!


----------



## Tad (Jan 23, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Part of me would love to be so fat that I wouldn't be able to reach the table in front of me. Another part of me wants to get in shape .....
> 
> I'm torn!



I'm right there with ya, guy! I both want to be so fat that just standing up from sitting is hard, and I want to go running like I did when I was 17. I want to waddle into the big and tall store and head straight for the shelves reserved for waists 50" and up, and I want to look good in snug ski pants as I go bopping down the hardest trails.

Instead I'm chubby, can walk for ages but only run briefly, look a little silly in my ski clothes as I take on the hills with some care, and some days I wish that I was more given to extremes and less to compromise, so that I could be comfortable going one way or the other. However, I've pretty much come to accept that I'll always be torn on this subject.

-Ed


----------



## Big Ben SC (Jan 23, 2006)

Probably a mixture of 1, 2 and 3. Just depends.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 23, 2006)

On your average day I'm a 3 or a 4. If I visit my family long enough I fall all the way to 1. But if I'm in the company of an FA or getting lots of compliments and I'm feeling frisky I can get all the way to a 6.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's on a day like today when I just hate my shape and wish I had someone elses. I look at the ladies here and think everybody looks cute but me. It's a bad psychological place.



I for one can testify that you are incorrect about that one. =)

as for me : i'm not fat per se. i used to be pretty chunky, but lost most of it. I'm no small fry, but i just started lifting weights and working out, and it pretty much just happened. soon after, i hooked up with a beautiful woman who i've been with ever since. *shrugs*


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 24, 2006)

AtlasD said:


> _So lets turn this question around... how many FAs would change their hard wired preference for fat women for something more socially acceptable?_




I just could'nt imagine it being any other way.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

I have had a love hate relationship with my fat. When I was younger, I didn't like myself much at all but that was the message that I had received from many people...because I was fat, something was wrong with me. I was always trying to lose weight. I actually lost a ton of weight about 7 or 8 years ago and then gained it all back plus more. Even after I had lost all of that weight, I still didn't like myself...it's about what is inside.

Today, I love who I am. I like myself now more than I ever have. I'm not saying that life as a fat woman is always easy, there are good days and bad days. But I know that a fat woman can be confident, educated, healthy, sexy, intelligent and can love who she is. I love my fat. I wouldn't trade who I am now for anything. Everything that I have gone through has made me who I am and if I had never been fat then I would be a completely different person. I love the fact that I care about others and that I see sad things and want to make them better. All of my experiences have made me that way. Also, I love how my fat feels. I play with my fat all the time and I would miss it if it weren't here. When I look at myself naked in the mirror I see my body as a work of art. It is beautiful the way my breasts hang to my tummy and the way my tummy hangs a bit onto my fluffy thighs, with all of the curves and softness. I love my fat!


----------



## missaf (Jan 24, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I play with my fat all the time and I would miss it if it weren't here. When I look at myself naked in the mirror I see my body as a work of art. It is beautiful the way my breasts hang to my tummy and the way my tummy hangs a bit onto my fluffy thighs, with all of the curves and softness. I love my fat!



I had just noticed for the first time today that while I was playing with my love handles, they're uneven! LOL I went to the mirror, took my shirt off, and started to model for myself, and it was really fun, and I love seeing myself as a work of art.

*hugs*


----------



## hvetic (Jan 24, 2006)

while i wish every girl would be a 7 i find my self rapidly swithcing between 6 and 1. I would love to put on weight and i really would if i didn't care so much about waht people might think. When i put on weight god i love playing with it, feeling how i got a bit softer over the holidays, but also in my ind is "Oh you better lose this fast or people will notice".


----------



## fatlane (Jan 24, 2006)

missaf said:


> I had just noticed for the first time today that while I was playing with my love handles, they're uneven! LOL I went to the mirror, took my shirt off, and started to model for myself, and it was really fun, and I love seeing myself as a work of art.
> 
> *hugs*



Video? 

Seriously, I think if we enjoy who we are, we accept ourselves, regardless of size. That's the tricky part... regardless...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have to say all of the above at some time or another. Nowadays, It's who I am and I do enjoy it for the most part. Of course thats till Im trying to get my LAST summers clothes on and they are not fitting. 

I guess If I had an endless supply of money to buy new clothes I wouldnt mind getting heavier LOL


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Serious discussion. Seriously.
> 
> I can see a range of feelings:
> 
> ...




I range between a 1 and a 6, lately since I have been with someone who loves my body Im usually a 5 or 6.  Gotta love a good boyfriend.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 30, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I deliberately avoided this question because mostly 95% of the time I love who I am, love being fat, and even feel empowered by it. I tried to wait for that 5% day where I feel crummy and I get so sick of myself.
> 
> This is one such day. Now that I've examined my brain, I know that what I really dislike about being fat is I sometimes feel like I just can't get comfortable. It's like trying to get comfortable in a bed and arranging the pillows and fluffing things but you just can't get it right. It's not so much I think my fat as a whole is bad but it's the shape of it. Sometimes I wish the proportions and distribution were a bit different. It's on a day like today when I just hate my shape and wish I had someone elses. I look at the ladies here and think everybody looks cute but me. It's a bad psychological place.
> 
> I guess this is just one of those days. Thank G-d I don't have to go anywhere and I've got Aretha here to sing me the blues.



Oh hunny...hugs!

I hear ya about wanting someone elses shape. I get so jealous of other women my size who can wear smaller things, like nighties and stuff, but because of my huge belly, I cant. Wish I had more junk in the trunk so to speak, lol...cuz from behind I dont look nearly as big.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 30, 2006)

Well even people who love their fat and love themselves totally have at least once wished something was different about themselves. I wish I were taller, but then I wouldn't be as fat, and that just wouldn't be me.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm not quite any of those.
> ...
> So while I don't have particular feelings about the "fat", I have strong feelings about where my fat has indirectly directed my life. I like who I am, I like how I think, I like that I'm ok with me. I don't know a lot of people in this world who can say that, and I'm damn proud to be one of them. (Obviously there are things we'd change about ourselves, be it personality or physical things that bug us, but I'm talking in a general sense.)



And I for one am damn proud to know you.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 31, 2006)

hvetic said:


> while i wish every girl would be a 7 i find my self rapidly swithcing between 6 and 1. I would love to put on weight and i really would if i didn't care so much about waht people might think. When i put on weight god i love playing with it, feeling how i got a bit softer over the holidays, but also in my ind is "Oh you better lose this fast or people will notice".



Heh... for me it's the results of the people noticing. I think I'd try getting fat if I won the lottery and didn't have to hold a job. I'd retire in the desert and make beer. It's really not that I care about what people think but rather the discrimination that can happen.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 1, 2006)

I never accepted myself as fat. I hated my fat, I hated how people judged me because of my fat. I was never a friend with my fat.

After reading your replies/comments I have come to the conclusion that I missed out on a lot!

I don't want you to misunderstand, I was and am vivacious, sexy and bold, beautiful and any number of adjetives. I still am all those things, but frankly I just was never able to feel that my fat was a gift. I always felt that it was a curse.

I have had WLS and yes it was for a severe health problem - not vanity. Now I feel that I am still beautiful and sexy; but I can't help but feel that the people who knew me when I was fat are now "OMG you are so beautiful" why wasn't I that to you before; they didn't do any plastic surgery.

I guess you can gather that I haven't come to terms with all of this as of yet.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

cactopus said:


> And I for one am damn proud to know you.




Aww, thanks A... nice to see you around and posting!


----------



## FitChick (Feb 2, 2006)

I have always found fat to be erotic, esp. in the belly area. I could not be with a man who did not have at least what I call a 'starter belly' (that is, a belly that is a little paunchy but could grow with some work)...I absolutely hate and detest six pack abs, I think guys that like that are prolly gay.

I loved my own fat belly, now that its gone I sometimes look at the loose skin and pretend its still fat. This is very embarassing, but sometimes I need to pretend I have the big belly again to "get aroused"...its weird but sometimes its what pushes me over the edge (if you know what I mean without drawing pictures.) To me, a fat belly represents hedonism, comfort, love, security....all those good things.:smitten:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 3, 2006)

im gaining, so i guess that makes me a 7? i really like it, and i want more of it *stuffs another snack cake in his mouth*


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 8, 2006)

I love playing with it, and gaining it, so thats a 7!


----------



## ripley (Feb 9, 2006)

Anywhere from a 2 to a 5, depending on the day.

I would love to have some of the conveniences that being thin(ner) would bring, and to avoid some of the condemnations that being fat brings. But adversity does breed character, and I think that being fat has made me more accepting of people, and more appreciative of kindnesses. And man oh man, do I love all you fat admirin' men. :smitten:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd probably say #2 at the moment. I would LOVE to have confidence like these women. I guess because I'm still in the college-environment and not in the REAL world, where REAL people are having to deal with REAL problems, instead of getting stoned/wasted every night and yet, still going out to a bar to catch some chick...

That's why older men work for me, they're not as shallow. Although some are...the weird pedophile ones lol.

Ixnay on the atfay.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 10, 2006)

i guess i'm between a 4 and a 5. i feel fine man. i'm a fat, fat person and damn proud of it, b----es


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't have much of it but what is there, I think is cute. However, I can admire nothing more than a girl who loves her fat, perhaps, the only thing I can admire more is a girl who loves it and wants more of it although this isn't a must for me to be attracted to someone, in the slightest.


----------



## djewell (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm pro fat on women and not so pro fat on myself. Perhaps its because women just carry it so much better.


----------



## goldenzim (Feb 14, 2006)

Fat on women is fantastic. Just looking at a fat woman is a good way to pass the time. Actually touching a fat woman. That is something else entirely.

As for fat on me. I don't like it. I actually work quite hard to not have much of it. I might have a bit of a double standard going on there but hey. I just like fat girls.


----------



## sweetjul (Feb 14, 2006)

I've had a hard time even looking in the mirror my whole life, got told I was fat and ugly by my mom through my teenage years, so still trying to get over it. So I struggle. But I'm so glad I found this site!!! Maybe I can actually accept stuff and get on with my life. And thanks to all of you so far, for posting all these wonderful things.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 16, 2006)

I've always had problems dealing with my image, but recently I think I've come to realize that there are more important things. I'm not ecstatic with being a size 16, but it doesn't bother me anymore, either.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> Anywhere from a 2 to a 5, depending on the day.
> 
> I would love to have some of the conveniences that being thin(ner) would bring, and to avoid some of the condemnations that being fat brings. But adversity does breed character, and I think that being fat has made me more accepting of people, and more appreciative of kindnesses.




I'll agree with that - except that for me it's mostly self-condemnation, the result of growing up with fat-phobe parents... so mostly 3, 4, 5, a little 2 on occasion. Every once in a blue moon, 7.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 7, 2006)

Most of the time I pay no attention to my own body, so that would be a 4. Don't care, but if I am angrily or depressedly (is that a word?) contemplating why I never get hit on my fat is definitely on my list of things to growl at, so more a 1-2 then.


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 7, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Most of the time I pay no attention to my own body, so that would be a 4. Don't care, but if I am angrily or depressedly (is that a word?) contemplating why I never get hit on my fat is definitely on my list of things to growl at, so more a 1-2 then.



That's not a very nice thing to do to your fat.  

It makes you who you are and keeps you warm at night!


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 7, 2006)

Who I am bears little relation to who I want to be, so why would I be pleased about the things which make me me? I like my brains (although I wish I was capable of understanding and composing music, and it might also be nice not to always be hopelessly lost), I like my personality, and that's about all I like. How come nobody ever asked me who I would like to be? That's one of the many reasons I don't believe in a god, because what god in their right mind would give people random appearances determined by genetics then make people care so much and make themselves so miserable about these appearances which really don't mean anything? (That was a rhetorical question, please no one attempt to answer it.)


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 7, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Who I am bears little relation to who I want to be, so why would I be pleased about the things which make me me? I like my brains (although I wish I was capable of understanding and composing music, and it might also be nice not to always be hopelessly lost), I like my personality, and that's about all I like. How come nobody ever asked me who I would like to be?


Okay, who would you like to be and why?

Also, what's so wrong with you right now that you want to be someone else?



> That's one of the many reasons I don't believe in a god, because what god in their right mind would give people random appearances determined by genetics then make people care so much and make themselves so miserable about these appearances which really don't mean anything? (That was a rhetorical question, please no one attempt to answer it.)


Err.... eh.... I can't help it... I have to answer! Sorry!!!  
What God? Well, not the true one that's for sure. 


I got a funny feeling that a big religious debate is about to happen....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

I like my curves, quite a bit. I range from thinking my body's very cute to feeling sort of hopeless about it. But the latter feeling is becoming less and less frequent.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I like my curves, quite a bit. I range from thinking my body's very cute to feeling sort of hopeless about it. But the latter feeling is becoming less and less frequent.



That's my girl!! ((((hugs))))


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

Sandie, so good to see you posting! Post more.


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 7, 2006)

My phylosophy in life is that this is what Life/God/Fate gave you. And you can really do 1 of 2 things with it. Mope about it, or go out and make the best of it.

I try and make the best of it, but it isn't always easy.




..... wait a minute

TheSadeianLinguist 
Board Daughter of SandieZ

Sandie_Zitkus 
Board*MOM*of Sadeian L.

Family...?

Aw.. you have the same nose!  

_(I think)_

Maybe?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 7, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Okay, who would you like to be and why?
> 
> Also, what's so wrong with you right now that you want to be someone else?



Well the main thing is that I really wish everybody was pleased when they saw me and thought I was interesting and attractive, rather than ignoring me because they think I'm wierd or boring or aesthetically unpleasing. What's so wrong with me is whatever causes this discrepancy between they way I want to be seen and the way I actually am seen.

As for who I would like to be... well, it's an interesting question. Really, people should have the chance to try out different appearances and see what they like, and be able to change if they like one for a while but then get bored of it. Lik,e I've been a woman all my life (duh). So I have no idea what it's like to be a man. I think it would be interesting to try that for a while. Or as long as we're already in the realm of fantasy, how about a functional hermaphrodite? I think the world would be a better place if everyone was a hermaphrodite - there would be no sexism, no glass ceiling, less prejudice against career women for taking maternity leave. There would be no homophobia because there would be no homosexuality or heterosexuality. While we're at it, let's say that people have to consciously try to get pregnant, so there's no such thing as accidental pregnancy. And how about wings, wings would be nice! :smitten: 

As for me personally, I don't care too much what I look like as long as other people find it attractive, but I would really prefer not to have brown hair and eyes because I just don't like the color brown. Green eyes and either black or blond hair would be much better. And my skin is currently pale with a somewhat orange-yellow tone to it - I would want either creamy white skin to go with the black hair or golden skin to go with the blond hair. And ditch the body hair. Yeah. I would be really happy to look line that. :wubu: 



> Err.... eh.... I can't help it... I have to answer! Sorry!!!
> What God? Well, not the true one that's for sure.
> 
> I got a funny feeling that a big religious debate is about to happen....


A religious debate is exactly what I didn't want to happen. *sigh* Ah, I know. I will simply say, Sarah McLachlan's song Dear God eloquently sums up my feeling about the incompatability of the idea of an omniscient benevolent god with the evidence of the world.
http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Garage/6136/Bsides.html


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 7, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> ..... wait a minute
> 
> TheSadeianLinguist
> Board Daughter of SandieZ
> ...




She is a remarkable young woman - I fell in love with her so I unofficially adopted her!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Well the main thing is that I really wish everybody was pleased when they saw me and thought I was interesting and attractive, rather than ignoring me because they think I'm wierd or boring or aesthetically unpleasing. What's so wrong with me is whatever causes this discrepancy between they way I want to be seen and the way I actually am seen.
> 
> As for who I would like to be... well, it's an interesting question. Really, people should have the chance to try out different appearances and see what they like, and be able to change if they like one for a while but then get bored of it. Lik,e I've been a woman all my life (duh). So I have no idea what it's like to be a man. I think it would be interesting to try that for a while. Or as long as we're already in the realm of fantasy, how about a functional hermaphrodite? I think the world would be a better place if everyone was a hermaphrodite - there would be no sexism, no glass ceiling, less prejudice against career women for taking maternity leave. There would be no homophobia because there would be no homosexuality or heterosexuality. While we're at it, let's say that people have to consciously try to get pregnant, so there's no such thing as accidental pregnancy. And how about wings, wings would be nice! :smitten:



See, I think people are always going to create arbitrary gender rules, no matter what. People are hopeless!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> She is a remarkable young woman - I fell in love with her so I unofficially adopted her!!!



What Sandie said! She's just an awesome chick!


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 7, 2006)

> Well the main thing is that I really wish everybody was pleased when they saw me and thought I was interesting and attractive, rather than ignoring me because they think I'm wierd or boring or aesthetically unpleasing. What's so wrong with me is whatever causes this discrepancy between they way I want to be seen and the way I actually am seen.


Well, IMO, any idiot who judges a book by its cover, isn't worth your time.

As for your changes....... interesting... I would love a pair of wings too!

But... if you would change so much of your body... when you look in the mirror right now, what do you see?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 7, 2006)

After I described that I decided I really liked the image, so I sketched it up quick.  This drawing sucks because I did it as fast as I could, but maybe I'll do a better second draft and color it.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 7, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Well, IMO, any idiot who judges a book by its cover, isn't worth your time.
> 
> As for your changes....... interesting... I would love a pair of wings too!
> 
> But... if you would change so much of your body... when you look in the mirror right now, what do you see?



All human beings judge things by their appearances, it's instinctive. I'm an artist, so appearances are quite important to me.

What do I see in the mirror - I see a work of art which has no audience, a person who is not loved or admired. I see a Venn diagram where several factors intersect to exclude what most people are attracted to. I see an outdated primitive style which harkens back to cave man days and can't compete with flashy new styles. I see uneven development from a hormone disorder not treated early enough or aggressively enough. I see a rather stiff face which does not usually express what I am thinking or feeling, and is not the right type of face to match my personality. I see someone I would never ever draw. That's what I see when I look in the mirror.


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 7, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> What do I see in the mirror - I see a work of art which has no audience, a person who is not loved or admired. I see a Venn diagram where several factors intersect to exclude what most people are attracted to. I see an outdated primitive style which harkens back to cave man days and can't compete with flashy new styles. I see uneven development from a hormone disorder not treated early enough or aggressively enough. I see a rather stiff face which does not usually express what I am thinking or feeling, and is not the right type of face to match my personality. I see someone I would never ever draw. That's what I see when I look in the mirror.



I have to say something, and being a guy, I'm probably going to mess it up and its going to sound really harsh. *I'm sorry*. Please understand that _I mean well _when I say this.

Have you ever concidered the posibility that the only reason why you're ugly, is because you think you're ugly?

Let me expand on that;
As a guy, the one thing that I cannot stand a woman is if she thinks she is ugly because of the media, or whatever, when she's actually very cute or even sexy.
Ex. Fat women, who think they're ugly because they're fat because of some 18 year old twig, who's been air brushed on the cover of cosmo.
To me, that makes the woman unattractive and its nothing physical.

I feel, that if you look in the mirror and convinced yourself that this is who you are, and you are a beautiful person. Just because you're face doesn't resemble mainstream stuff, doesn't mean that you won't find a guy that will think you are the most sexy creature ever to walk the face of the planet.

I can't really tell what you really look like from your picture. But from what I can see, you have a very sexy neck. My g/f has one similar and it is the most wonderful thing to kiss.
Also, I notice that you have long curly hair. Know what hon? Be happy you still have hair, I'm 24 years old and I've lost like 80% of the hair on the top of my head!!  

I barely know what you look like, and already I've found 2 beautiful things about you!
You've got to give yourself more credit!


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 8, 2006)

I was trying to explain that the causality is the other way around - I dislike the lack of guys expressing attraction to me, so I try to figure out what about my appearance 
_they_ object to. I don't think I'm ugly, I have a neutral opinion toward my own appearance. And I'm actually very proud of my inner self - I am an artist (designer, writer, they're both types of artist), I work hard at my art, I'm the most creative person I know (see no modesty there  ) and I'm helpful and patient and caring. I definitely think I'm a cool person, I just want somebody to consider me attractive too.

Maybe I'll just have to borrow a camera and take some pictures of myself this weekend, get some objective second opinions, hmm...


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 8, 2006)

As far as my fat goes... I'm in the 2-4(maybe even a 5) range on a regular basis... but as far as a woman goes... I'd love it, somewhat selfishly, if she were a 5 or 6 on the scale (not necessarily a 7 just because I want someone who likes herself and doesn't want to change... just enhance).


----------



## Brainiac (Apr 8, 2006)

Maybe 5 or 6 for me. I have doctor checkup at least once a year. It is always funny to look doctor's impression when I take my shirt off. Then she always wants to weight me to see how much do I weight or have gained. She's always poke my belly if I have gained weight and teasing me nice way. I think she might be ffa, because she has this weird looking expression on her eyes if I have gained weight. Last checkup I had gained about 15 lbs which isn't much but she seemed to be really thrilled...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 8, 2006)

"5. It's all right. There's some entertainment value in my fat."

I guess that is fairly close. I certainly do not hate being fat...I've sorta grown attached to it (  ), and I like the way it feels. I think I would have a very difficult time if I lost a lot of weight/fat, because it is so much a part of my identy...who I am. It has colored my every experience in life, so it has molded me into the person I am today, and since I am OK with me - I am OK with my fat as well. 

There is no question that if I could go back and re-do as a thin person, that I would be absolutely nothing like I am today...and I don't know at all what I would be like, or if I would like me.


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 10, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> I was trying to explain that the causality is the other way around - I dislike the lack of guys expressing attraction to me, so I try to figure out what about my appearance
> _they_ object to. I don't think I'm ugly, I have a neutral opinion toward my own appearance. And I'm actually very proud of my inner self - I am an artist (designer, writer, they're both types of artist), I work hard at my art, I'm the most creative person I know (see no modesty there  ) and I'm helpful and patient and caring. I definitely think I'm a cool person, I just want somebody to consider me attractive too.
> 
> Maybe I'll just have to borrow a camera and take some pictures of myself this weekend, get some objective second opinions, hmm...



Good idea. If there's a lack of guys, then just expand your audience!
I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Good idea. If there's a lack of guys, then just expand your audience!
> I can't wait to see the pics!



Well they're up, in the Furry Kitty thread - oh wait, looks like you saw it already. But I do want to say, taking the pics was an interesting exercise in trying to see myself positively because I had to imagine, "Hmm, what would FAs like to see?" It was really different to think in terms of poses that emphasized rolls or fat rather than ones which minimize them, which I would normally try to use when having my picture taken. And I had never actually seen what I looked like nude from behind before, because even with a full-length mirror you can't really see that. I have a better butt than I thought.  In all, as an exercise in seeing myself as sexy I found taking the pics to be a very positive experience, and I would recommend it to other BBWs even if they don't want to show the pics to anyone afterwards.


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay... compare your first post on this topic


sunandshadow said:


> Don't care, but if I am angrily or depressedly (is that a word?) contemplating why I never get hit on my fat is definitely on my list of things to growl at, so more a 1-2 then.


To what you just said


sunandshadow said:
 

> taking the pics was an interesting exercise in trying to see myself positively because I had to imagine, "Hmm, what would FAs like to see?" It was really different to think in terms of poses that emphasized rolls or fat rather than ones which minimize them, which I would normally try to use when having my picture taken. And I had never actually seen what I looked like nude from behind before, because even with a full-length mirror you can't really see that. *I have a better butt than I thought*. In all, as an exercise in *seeing myself as sexy *I found taking the pics to be a *very positive experience*, and I would recommend it to other BBWs even if they don't want to show the pics to anyone afterwards.



LoL Way to Go sunandshadow!    

You already seem to have a much better opinion about youself after one 'exercise'. Even if you don't post any more wonderful pics, *keep it up!*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

4. Eh. Fat. So what?

I like my size as I am soft, warm and sensual.
I also love a FAT MAN, to hold him and caress him and meld with him is heaven on earth.
I have lost weight and have always just gained it back, I feel better being FAT and Loveble....:wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm usually a 6, but I'm a 3 on one of my 'ugly' days.


----------

